# Jourdan Dunn - gefeuert, weil ihre Brüste zu gross sind!



## Backed (2 Juli 2013)

Jourdan Dunn sollte diesen Montag die neuesten Haute-Couture-Kreationen von Dior-Designer Raf Simons (45) in Paris präsentieren. Doch dazu kam es nicht! Das französische Traditions-Modehaus sagte die Buchung in letzter Minute ab. Via Twitter witzelte die dunkelhäutige Schönheit: „Ahahaha, ich wurde gerade bei Dior gefeuert, weil meine Brüste zu groß sind. Ich liebe Couture-Mode!“ 

Laut der Model-Setkarte ihrer Agentur Storm hat Jourdan eine 32 A, was der deutschen Körbchengröße 70 B entspricht. Zum Vergleich: Die Durchschnittsfrau hat BH-Größe B oder C. Kurz danach twitterte Jourdan, die 2008 zum „Model of the year“ gewählt wurde: „Normalerweise bekomme ich Absagen, weil ich farbig bin – aber wegen meines Busens hat sich noch keiner beschwert.“


----------



## Padderson (2 Juli 2013)

sch... auf Dior


----------



## Punisher (2 Juli 2013)

die ist doch knackig, versteh einer die Franzosen


----------



## vivodus (2 Juli 2013)

Tipp tipp tipp, die spinnen, die Franzosen.


----------



## Apus72 (2 Juli 2013)

Einfach dünne Männer engagieren, Perücke drauf, passt ! Lächerliche Modefuzzis


----------



## CelebMale (2 Juli 2013)

naja Brüste klingt weniger Rassistisch clever die Baquettefresser


----------



## Chamser81 (3 Juli 2013)

Diese Modedesigner stehen halt auf knabenhaft aussehende Models. Hat ja auch seine Gründe!


----------



## Max100 (3 Juli 2013)

Und ich kann diese Garderobenständer nicht ab:angry:


----------



## comatron (4 Juli 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Und ich kann diese Garderobenständer nicht ab:angry:



Und meistens passt die Garderobe irgendwie zu ihnen.


----------

